# How big will Man-Tou grow



## bbdolphin (Mar 2, 2006)

Man Tou was 2.25lbs @ 8wks old, 3.8lbs @ 4 months old. How big do you guys think Man-Tou will grow to? The only reason i'm asking is so i don't have to worry too much about Man-Tou crushing Bambi (3.5lb Yorkie). They play pretty rough with each other....







They often chase each other and jump on each other.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Is he all Yorkie or mixed? How big are his parents? If I was to guess going by how big he is at 4 Mo., I'd say maybe 8 lbs. ??? full grown.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I think it will double. so I say 8 lbs. Sparkey was 6 lbs when he was 4 months old and now full grown he is 11 lbs


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Welcome to SM! Your pups are adorable.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Bonnie was 3.3 pounds at 4 months, and now (at 4 1/2 years) weighs a perfect 8.6 pounds. I think if they grow up together, they will learn how to play so neither gets hurt. Very cute babies, by the way!! They look like little stuffed toys!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well, I'd say what your dog weighs full grown has noting to do with the standard growth chart most people go by. It's all about genetics if you ask me. Massimo was 2 lbs exactly at 8 weeks on his vet visit. He's 2 years old now, and he fluctuates between 4 and 4.5 lbs.


----------



## bbdolphin (Mar 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. Bambi is a pure yorkie, Man Tou is pure maltese. I don't know how much the parents weight. I didn't get to see his parents... I guess i will just have to wait and see! haha...


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

A warm welcome from me and the kids







Are all those cuties (the Yorkie, Maltie, Pommie and two adorable bulldogs) yours?

As for size, there is no true formula. By the formula Malts adult weight is more or less double their weight at 12 weeks - well, both Sylphide and Shrek more than tripled theirs, and they are both at a very healthy weight (not overweight at all for their overall size). Some Malties don't gain much at all after a few months, and stay very tiny. So, you never can tell. As for playing and size, well, Shrek (our young guy) is a lot bigger than Sylphide (our young girl) and she wins every time. That's why we named her "She's the Boss" Sylphide.


----------



## bbdolphin (Mar 2, 2006)

oh my, you all dress up your maltese so nice and cute!! I gotta start dressing up ManTou!!!

Bobby the Pom belongs to my mom (she calls him my brother...







); Sadie and Simon, the 2 bulldogs belong to my bosses, i see them everyday at work, i treat them like mine!! haha (there are actually 4 dogs at work: 3 eng. bulldog, 1 french)

I will call the breeder tomorrow and ask how big the parents are. I think she told me the parents were 5-6lbs.


----------

